
Blockchain Developer Nanodegree on Udacity - carusooneliner
https://www.udacity.com/course/blockchain-developer-nanodegree--nd1309
======
carusooneliner
Will have to wait until the Blockchain class goes live, but I've found Udacity
courses to be top notch. I've completed several of their web dev, Android and
iOS classes and found them to be up to date and well organized. Possibly the
best online education available on those topics.

